# Not sure how I landed this bass



## bassmoore (Jul 21, 2018)

Was a nice evening on the water .. decided to get risky and pitch back into a ton of laydowns with mono .. and got lucky and stuck a decent fish https://youtu.be/GM-uwQZwAZk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 22, 2018)

Very well done video and looks like a great day on the water. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2018)

Cool video, thanks for sharing! :beer:


----------

